#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  genezing zit in drie zaken...

## ABOE MR

overgeleverd van ibn abbaas رضي الله عنهم dat de boodschapper van Allah صلى الله عليه و سلم heeft gezegd; 

Genezing zit in drie zaken; een slok honing, een snee voor aderlating en uitbranding met vuur, maar ik verbied mijn ummah om uitbranding toe te passen

sahieh al bukhari 5680

----------

